# Welche Ausrüstung für Karibik vor Costa Rica?



## stefanwitteborg (6. November 2006)

Hallo!

Bin vom 03.02. - 28.02. auf San Andres/ Kolumbien!

Liegt zwar näher an Costa Rica/Nicaragua aber gehört halt zu Kolumbien!

Ich habe die Möglichkeit mit den Fischern zum Angeln rauszufahren und muß mir deswegen ein paar Sachen in den Koffer packen!

Was meint Ihr, was erwartet mich, welche Köder sollte ich mitnehmen!

Als Rute werde ich ne 180g Dorschrute mitnehmen, bestückt mit Multi und Stationärrolle!

Desweiteren werde ich für 300 Euro ne 10 Stundentour mit einem Big-Game Boot machen können...wir fahren zu dritt..also bezahlbar!

Danke für die Tipps!

Beste Grüsse Stefan


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (6. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Ausrüstung für Karibik vor Costa Rica?*

Hi !

Pack mal als leichtes Geschirr ne schwere Spinnrute ein,so gut 70-100 gramm Wurfgewicht 270cm bis 300cm lang.
(Zebco Rhino DF oder sowas in der Art).Eine grösse Stationärrolle,am besten ne Penn Spinfisher 8500,9500!!! yeah man!:m was handfestes halt!Und eine Multirolle,
eine ABU BIG GAME oder sowas sollte es schon sein.
Dazu 50iger Monofil oder 30iger geflochtene als Hauptschnur,nicht zu wenig 300 hundert meter aufwärts!
70-80iger Vorfach Material.Am besten Stahlvorfach mit Nylon drum,ist billig und verschweissbar.
Ordentliche Wirbel und einige Rapala Magnums von 7 bis 20cm.
Cool sind auch YOZURI Wobbler die laufen immer gut.
Mit der Ausrüstung kannst schon zb. Tarpons bis 60lbs ganz gut einkurbeln.Fahr mal mit den Einheimischen Fischern mit die wissen wo die Fische sind und günstige Preise machen dir die auch!
Na denn mal los und viel Erfolg!
Meld Dich mal was da so ging...#h 

Gruss Dog...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Ausrüstung für Karibik vor Costa Rica?*

...danke...
...klar gibt es im März einen Bericht...
...grüße Stefan...


----------



## Birger (8. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Ausrüstung für Karibik vor Costa Rica?*

In der aktuellen Fisch u Fang war ein Bericht von Jürgen Haese drin. Der fischt da auch mit schwerem Spinngerät (-100gWG) und 20er geflochtene. Die Fische beißen auf alles, aber Gummis sind zu schnell verangelt, deshalb eher Wobbler und Blinker.


----------

